

Did you know you could access hacker news via http://www.hackerne.ws? - pkrumins

http://www.hackerne.ws
======
dfranke
Judging by my referer logs when something on my site gets posted here, people
do actually use this.

------
13ren
<http://www.hackerne.ws>

------
ashleyw
Pretty nice, better if it didn't redirect to www.hackerne.ws though...maybe
I'm just too picky though!

~~~
doodyhead
I agree, the www subdomain looks awkward and unwieldy. They should make
hackerne.ws the canonical name. Though they'll have to be sure to set their
geographic target to the US in Google Webmaster Tools, unless Y Combinator has
moved to Western Samoa? ;-)

------
dc2k08
did not know that. wonder what purpose it serves. "The .ws domain is an
abbreviation for "Western Samoa", the nation's official name when two-letter
country codes were standardized in the 1970s" -wik.

~~~
rms
I believe a forum member purchased and redirected it as "a gift to the Hacker
News community" and was immediately flamed for the inherent security issues.

~~~
immad
Why isn't it actually redirecting though? Seems to be pointing, which is kinda
strange. I don't even know how that is done.

~~~
gduffy
It's a CNAME, and I guess the hacker news web server doesn't care what the
HTTP host header says.

    
    
        www.hackerne.ws.	3565	IN	CNAME	news.ycombinator.com.
        news.ycombinator.com.	4235	IN	A	67.15.104.17

------
13ren
my login disappears

~~~
mncaudill
Different domain, different cookie.

